# Micro Pole Problems



## olbardo (Jun 20, 2019)

I recently bought a Gheenoe LT25 that came with a Micro Power Pole already installed. After plugging it in (in my driveway), it ran the pole up and down well during the first test. A couple days later, plugged it in again to try to learn some of the different features, and after a few weak movements, the unit seemed to turn off and I couldn't get it turned back on. Called JL Marine and after explaining what happened, they sent me out a new (maybe refurbished) unit with no questions asked. Great to deal with.

I set up the new unit, fired it up the first time, and at first, no problems. Lights on, calibrated the pole without a problem, then after responding quickly to some up/down commands, the unit powers down again, and will not turn back on. 

My battery has plenty of juice (tested with trolling motor), and being a new boat owner and not much of an electrician, I don't know what to test for next. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Check the leads going to the power pole unit. They could be corroded causing enough resistance to shut the PP down.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Micro Pole problems








Other than that, I really have nothing to offer. Sorry.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> Micro Pole problems
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad you did that so I didn't have to.

@olbardo 
Run new wires straight from the battery to eliminate any potential issues with wiring/connections, if it works then run/terminate them properly.
Also you need to check the battery with a load tester not just the trolling motor, it may be a situation where the battery voltage is slightly off and the power pole unit is sensitive enough that it matters, and the trolling motor isn't sensitive enough to not work. They're designed to work over a ranges of volts/amps, the Power Pole may not be. Battery could have...dead/weak cell etc.


----------



## OED (Feb 26, 2019)

Get the battery pack


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

If you run new wiring make sure it's tinned copper wire and not just ordinary copper... You'll be glad you did since it will last a whole lot longer than ordinary copper wiring... Once corrosion gets started on copper it can run way up inside where you can't see it... A multimeter (particularly one that has the ring so that you can measure voltage with existing wiring) is very handy for this sort of stuff (another of those "ask me how I know" propositions....).

Here's my priorities in order when something electrical stops working (even if only occasionally..). First check battery for proper charge - then check wiring terminals and any splices for tightness or any signs of corrosion, finally checking the wiring itself for any sign that it's not allowing the full 12 volts down the line to your machine... The last thing I check is the appliance itself... particularly if it only works intermittently... 

Hope this helps, remember that any 12 volt installation has to make a complete circle - from your power source (the positive line) all the way to whatever you're powering then return all the way to the negative side of your power source (battery, mostly...). A break at any point in the circle and nothing works....


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Bob it is tinned wire, PowerPole Micros come with a plug and long lead that is wired to a breaker and then power. I would clean the plug contacts and push some dielectric grease on them and check the breaker and power contacts on the battery and switch panel or fuse/breaker end.


----------



## olbardo (Jun 20, 2019)

Wow thank y'all for the responses. Lots of things to test my electrical engineering prowess. If I can figure out what it is, I'll let you all know.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

First off make sure your house battery is fully charged and in good shape


----------



## texasislandboy (Jul 25, 2011)

Just bought one for my 17T Any tips other than unplugging it when not using it and greasing the plug port?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Rinse the wheels while running it while you’re flushing the motor, that’s about it. Oh and don’t try to holeshot with it deployed...


----------



## Sethsawyer (Apr 5, 2019)

I second the advice to check the battery. An Old battery may still spin the trolling motor, but reduced voltage/amperage will cause all kinds of issues for the pp. Wiring can cause the same issues.

I had a unit giving me all kinds of trouble till i replaced the battery.


----------



## texasislandboy (Jul 25, 2011)

Funny yall say that. My battery crapped out in the skiff yesterday. 2 dead cells. Put in my new spare interstate so it will be good for a long time now.


----------



## olbardo (Jun 20, 2019)

Ok so I got my hands on a micrometer. I tested the nodes of the battery, showing consistently ~12.3, and then tested the two nodes on the plug that goes into the micro unit itself, also showing ~12 consistently. I think this would mean I’m getting good power to the unit. Any suggestions?


----------



## sandyharris (Jan 12, 2015)

olbardo said:


> Ok so I got my hands on a micrometer. I tested the nodes of the battery, showing consistently ~12.3, and then tested the two nodes on the plug that goes into the micro unit itself, also showing ~12 consistently. I think this would mean I’m getting good power to the unit. Any suggestions?


Doesn't mean it's getting that power under load. Have someone try to operate it while reading the meter to see if it reduces the voltage.......


----------



## olbardo (Jun 20, 2019)

Well I think I got it up and running again. Cleaned the connections with baking soda/water mixture then applied a heavy dose of dielectric grease once they dried. So far, so good. Thanks for the help guys!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

olbardo said:


> Ok so I got my hands on a micrometer. I tested the nodes of the battery, showing consistently ~12.3, and then tested the two nodes on the plug that goes into the micro unit itself, also showing ~12 consistently. I think this would mean I’m getting good power to the unit. Any suggestions?


Micrometer?


----------



## olbardo (Jun 20, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Micrometer?


*Multimeter

My bad..... I told you i wasn't much of an electrician


----------

